# Orion pharma?



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone here has heard if or used orion pharma? I occasionally use ology and the orion rep offered me to use the lab, any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## losieloos (Mar 6, 2014)

Do they have lettuce no ester?


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 6, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Do they have lettuce no ester?



Haha im guessing your saying its crap then?


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 6, 2014)

If they have a rep and he offered I would stay well away


----------



## losieloos (Mar 6, 2014)

I had a onion rep come up to me. He sells great onions. Onion pharm ftw!


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 6, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> If they have a rep and he offered I would stay well away



Cheers bro thought id get that reaponse, ology was the first forum i joined after all m new zealand ones and quickly learnt theres a whole bunch of ****wits tryig to rope people in, i just like yarnig about bb stuff but seems like theres alot of reps on there pushing gear


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 6, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I had a onion rep come up to me. He sells great onions. Onion pharm ftw!



Haha you my friend need to lay off the "lettuce" too much of that stuff will make you lose your mind!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2014)

I never heard of them..

Tell the rep to give u a free bottle of test or whatever and then u can be the judge..

When these guys solicit there product the least they can do is hook a brother up


----------



## losieloos (Mar 6, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> Cheers bro thought id get that reaponse, ology was the first forum i joined after all m new zealand ones and quickly learnt theres a whole bunch of ****wits tryig to rope people in, i just like yarnig about bb stuff but seems like theres alot of reps on there pushing gear



This is a natural forum.  We dont believe in that stuff. Just tren hard eat clen


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 6, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I never heard of them..
> 
> Tell the rep to give u a free bottle of test or whatever and then u can be the judge..
> 
> When these guys solicit there product the least they can do is hook a brother up



Ill give that a go and see what bullshit excuse i get unless he is legit but i doubt he would of contacted me first if he was.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 6, 2014)

losieloos said:


> This is a natural forum.  We dont believe in that stuff. Just tren hard eat clen



Haha bro your on fire tonight!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 6, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I had a onion rep come up to me. He sells great onions. Onion pharm ftw!



Haha, at fist glance that's what I thought...Onion pharm or farm lol


----------



## shenky (Mar 6, 2014)

ology does not have a good track record when it comes to delivering high quality anabolics from sponsors. I'd stay away. But who knows. If they're new, they might supply well dosed products at first to build clientele.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 6, 2014)

I am not a guru, but to be honest, id completely agree with Shenky. If your going to use sources like that the brand new ones seem to hook you up with what you ask for.. Then when there supply can no longer meet demand they get shady.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 6, 2014)

If you say ology I say no.

.com sites aren't trustworthy. 
Also this is not a source site.
Best of luck


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 6, 2014)

My opinion, anything web based, and anything or anyone repping at Ology, steer clear. Bad News.....on both accounts.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah theres a couple of reps on there the other one is aml labs, they have a website but orion doesn't.


----------



## Chairman510 (Mar 7, 2014)

I've used aml before with good results. Never used Orion, psl or optimum before. I've read mixed reviews on psl, nothing on Orion and nothing bad except pip from optimum.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 7, 2014)

Chairman510 said:


> I've used aml before with good results. Never used Orion, psl or optimum before. I've read mixed reviews on psl, nothing on Orion and nothing bad except pip from optimum.



Cheers for the info bro i wouldn't trust optimum at all seems way to public to be legit, aml worries me a little as they have a website but you do have to have a reference to get anything off there. And orion doesn't have a website at all.


----------



## Chairman510 (Mar 8, 2014)

I last used aml about a year ago the t300, tren hex, and var were legit then. I've been on trt since. I may get some primo from them and maybe some more test not sure yet. My buddy has done homebrew prop that's supposed to be pip free I might try. I haven't seen much on aml lately I wonder if they are still g2g


----------

